# amixer problem (alsa)

## crazydevil

hi leute!

hab jetzt endlich kde usw. alles zum laufen gebracht auf meinem notebook... nun wollt ich mal sound installiern..  :Wink: 

hab ne ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 1 :Cool:  Soundkarte drin...

hab alles nach dem step by step guide von der gentoo homepage gemacht nur bei 

```
amixer
```

bekomm ich folgendes: 

```
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

so.. dann hab ich weiters das gemacht, was in dem guide drinsteht (also bitte mich nicht für dumm halten und 20 mal den link zu dem guide nochmals posten, weil ich den ja EH befolgt habe!!!) dass ich dann folgendes eingegeben hab:

```
modprobe snd-mixer-oss

modprobe snd-pcm-oss

amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

also wieder der gleiche fehler!

hab den sound als Modul in den kernel kompiliert, alles so wies in dem guide gestanden is.. aber es will net funktionieren.. irgendwer rat?!

zu meiner verteidigung ist zu sagen: hab die suchfunktion benutzt, ist aber nirgendwo das problem gelöst worden..  :Sad: 

thx im voraus!!

cu, [ |)

----------

## Beforegod

Sind die normalen Alsa Treiber auch geladen. Ist die Ausgabe von alsasound (dem Startskript) in Ordnung?

Mach auch mal ein 'ls /dev/dsp'

----------

## crazydevil

also sorry für die späte antwort!

ein 

```
ls /dev/dsp
```

führt zu mir zu folgendem, sehr mageren ergebnis:

/dev/dsp

das wars...

es sind alle treiber für meine soundkarte geladen worden. 

beim startscript von alsasound kommt folgendes:

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-seq-oss

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]

hoffe ihr könnt mirdamit irgendwie weiterhelfen!!

thx, cu,

[ |)

----------

## toskala

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

lesen, da steht ein chapter von wegen was man tun soll wenn amixer nicht geht.

----------

## Hyp

Hast du die Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa korrekt geändert ?

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## crazydevil

@toskala is lieb gemeint, aber wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil!! ich hab gaaaaanz oben geschrieben, dass ich mich nach dem guide gehalten habe, und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.. auch nix mit modprobe usw. es geht einfach nicht!

@hyp

jep hab ich alles nach dem tutorial gemacht, nur halt wo

alias-snd-card 0 blabla steht natürlich meine eingetragen.

sollt soweit alles funktionieren, tuts aber nicht...  :Sad: 

cu, [ |)

----------

## toskala

 *crazydevil wrote:*   

> @toskala is lieb gemeint, aber wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil!! ich hab gaaaaanz oben geschrieben, dass ich mich nach dem guide gehalten habe

 

okay, eiskalt erwischt  :Smile: 

hmm, dann fallt mir aber dazu auch nich wirklich viel mehr ein, sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## crazydevil

hmm.. naja kein problem..  :Wink: 

aber ich hätt da vielleicht noch was interessantes, was mich schon ein paar mal gewundert hat!

wenn ich seit dem ich alsa konfiguriert habe, modules-update oder update-modules eingeb, kommt folgendes:

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/net/8390.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/epic_cb.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/tulip_cb.o

und vielleicht schreib ich nochma kurz rein, was in meiner /etc/modules.d/alsa file steht (nur ohne auskommentierungen, da die i-net connection seit ich kde oben habe nicht mehr funktioniert (speedtouch modem), weil er irgendwie keine module mehr laden kann usw. aber das is net so tragisch...):

alias char -major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-maestro3

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

tja das steht da so drin..  :Wink:  *g* 

weiß nicht ob damit wer was anfangen kann...

cu, [ |)

----------

## Phl1nt

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der Ausnahmen, dass modules-update bei mir fehlerfrei verläuft. Wäre nett, wenn jemand helfen könnte.

----------

## unix

hi,

welcher kernel benutzt ihr? Wenn ihr 2.6.x habt dann müst ihr alsa-driver nicht emergen. Dafür folgende Konfiguration im Kernel vornehmen:

```

Device Drivers --->

   Sound -->    

         <M> Sound card support                                     

                  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

                 Open Sound System  ---> 

```

dann unter Adcanced Linux Sound Architecture -->

```

<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                      

                  <M>   Sequencer support                            

                  < >     Sequencer dummy client                    

                  [*]   OSS API emulation                               

                  <M>     OSS Mixer API                               

                  <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API          

                  [*]     OSS Sequencer API                           

                  < >   RTC Timer support                              

                  [ ]   Verbose printk                                     

                  [ ]   Debug  

```

Und dann unter PCI Devices oder wo auch immer eure Karte angeschlossen ist, müst ihr noch eure Karte auswählen als M

WICHTIG: bzImage wieder ins /boot kopieren und NEUSTARTEN. 

dann emerge alsa-utils 

und dann normal weitermachen, wies in der Doku steht

----------

## DerMojo

Was sagt denn "dmesg" oder "/var/log/syslog"? Wird deine Karte auch erkannt?

----------

## lolli78

 *crazydevil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hallo,

ein "ls" gibt nicht mehr aus, als den dateinamen. gut ist schonmal, dass er existiert. was gibt denn aber ein "ls -l /dev/dsp" aus? vielleicht

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9  8. Mär 11:37 /dev/dsp -> sound/dsp

```

?

und was gibt dann "ls -l /dev/sound/dsp" aus? vielleicht

```
crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3  8. Mär 11:37 /dev/sound/dsp

```

vielleicht stimmen ja die berechtigungen nicht. devfs oder udev?

achja, mir fällt noch ein: /dev/dsp ist zum abspielen gut, für den amixer brauchst du aber /dev/mixer, also oben immer "dsp" durch "mixer" ersetzen...

die fehlermeldungen, die dir modules-update ausspuckt, haben für den sound nix zu sagen. da geht es um netzwerkkarten-treiber. und wenn du die netzwerkkarten nicht hast, brauchst du die treiber dafür auch nicht kompilieren.

aber nochwas fällt mir gerade ein: /dev/mixer wird nur von oss-mixern gebraucht. selbst, wenn /dev/mixer existiert _und_ funktioniert, wirst du wohl mit "amixer" nicht mehr glück haben.

versuch' mal verschiedene mixer-software.

was steht denn im verzeichnis /proc/asound ??

lorenz.

----------

## Phl1nt

Bei mir hab ich das Problem glücklicherweise lösen können:

Ich benutze den Kernel 2.4.25.

Ich habe den Sound Support als Modul kompiliert, sonst _nichts_ angewählt.

```
Device Drivers ---> 

   Sound -->    

         <M> Sound card support

```

Anschließend habe ich die ALSA-Treiber und Utils für mein Mainboard kompiliert.

Und bin der Anleitung auf gentoo.org gefolgt.

Hoffentlich klappt es bei euch.

----------

## return13

ich hatte das selbe problem, aber glücklicherweise läuft meine Soundkarte auch ohne alsa...

----------

## Phl1nt

Meine lief auch ohne ALSA, deshalb hab ich an der Sys-Config auch erstmal nichts geändert.

Aber als ich dann UT2004 testen wollte kam der Sound immer mit einer regelmäigen Verzögerung von ca. 1-2 sek.

Und seitdem ich ALSA installiert hab, hab ich das Problem nicht mehr.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Also ich hatte auch das amixer Problem ...

gelöst habe ich es durch ausführen von

.MAKEDEV.snd

in 

/usr/src/linux/scripts/

Viel Glück

 :Wink: 

----------

## 101synx101

Warum niemand mehr auf den letzten post geantwortet hat wußte ich nachdem ich ihn befolgte. Denn:

Jetzt funktioniert es.

Nur noch die Frage: Wie kommt man auf soetwas als Linuxneuling???

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *101synx101 wrote:*   

> Warum niemand mehr auf den letzten post geantwortet hat wußte ich nachdem ich ihn befolgte. Denn:
> 
> Jetzt funktioniert es.
> 
> Nur noch die Frage: Wie kommt man auf soetwas als Linuxneuling???

 

Wenig posts heißt nicht Linuxneuling, war vorher 3 Jahre Debian User, privat SuSE Nutzer  :Smile: 

Ich hab mir die kernel logs durchgelesen  :Smile: 

----------

